# С Днем Рожденья, iskander-k



## Codru (9 Мар 2011)

*iskander-k*, дружище, с Днем Рожденья. Здоровья, удачи, благополучия и всего самого доброго, светлого и прекрасного! :drinks:


----------



## Sfera (9 Мар 2011)

*
iskander-k*
Желаю счастья и здоровья,
Улыбок, бодрости и сил,
Чтоб каждый день обычной жизни
Лишь только радость приносил!

Дай Бог тебе мудрости в решениях
И умножения лучших качеств,
Со студентами - прекрасных отношений
И понимания их чудачеств.


----------



## edde (9 Мар 2011)

С днем рождения!  Счастья, здоровья, хорошего настроения, крепко стоять на ногах и ни когда не качаться.:friends:arty:


----------



## Mila (9 Мар 2011)

*Мужчине в день рождения 
Мы пожелать должны
Тещи несварливой 
И ласковой жены.
Чтоб дом хотел построить, 
И садик посадить,
И в любви- согласии
Детишек заводить.
Ведь, в принципе, для счастья
Не так уж много надо:
Дом, сад, жена и дети.
И любовь – в награду.*




​


----------



## Farger (9 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!!! Желаю успехов во всем, здоровья, любви и счастья много-много!


----------



## goredey (9 Мар 2011)

Прими и мои поздравления! Удачи во всем!


----------



## alena (9 Мар 2011)

Сердечно поздравляю с днем рождения! 
Любви, удачи в делах и исполнения желаний!


----------



## Drongo (9 Мар 2011)

Саня, от души поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения. :good2: Желаю тебе, чтобы у тебя всё получалось так как хочешь ты.  Поменьше проблем и побольше позитива. Улыбаемся чаще, Саша. :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2QaTWMtH-8


----------



## Сашка (9 Мар 2011)

Позравляю!! :drinks:


----------



## icotonev (9 Мар 2011)

С Днем Рождения ..! И примите мои наилучшие пожелания здоровья и счастья..!


----------



## Lexer (9 Мар 2011)

*с днем рождения!*




​Сегодня, в торжественный день, в день рожденья,
Здоровья желаем и жить не старея,
Побольше вам радостей, меньше печали,
А беды чтоб к вам никогда не стучали.
Будь здоровым всегда, не грусти никогда,
И с таким настроеньем прожить лет до ста!​


----------



## Alex1983 (9 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!!! Всего наилучшего.:drinks:


----------



## Саныч (9 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю! Всех благ!:drinks:


----------



## iolka (9 Мар 2011)

*Сань, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*







*От всей души я поздравляю
С одной из самых лучших дат,
Ещё сто лет прожить желаю
Не зная горя и утрат!
Желаю только улыбаться,
По пустякам не огорчаться,
Не нервничать и не болеть,
А в общем: жить и не стареть!*​


----------



## iskander-k (9 Мар 2011)

Спасибо всем !:hi: arty:


----------



## OKshef (9 Мар 2011)

Уф, чуть не опоздал - работа.
Поздравляю с днем рождения! Пусть интерес к жизни не пропадает еще долгие годы, тогда можно с уверенностью отвечать всем "Я еще молод!"
С днем рождения, Саша!


----------



## Tiare (10 Мар 2011)

*iskander-k*, поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## sanada (10 Мар 2011)

С Днем Рождения, Александр! Счастья, здоровья и вообще всего, чего хочется


----------



## zirreX (10 Мар 2011)

С днём рождения! Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, счастья, хорошего настроения и удачи во всех начинаниях !!! :drinks:


----------



## thyrex (11 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Analyzer (11 Мар 2011)

С Днем Рождения !


----------

